# Problems with paint reacting with lacquer



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

I've done some bodywork repairs with filler and it's all been fine, up until the point where I go to spray on the colour. Obviously I'm not respraying the whole panel, only a portion, and my problem occurs when I spray onto the existing lacquer. Obviously I wanted to feather the paint out just past the edge of the primer, but as soon as the paint hits the lacquer it reacts and goes all sorts of odd colours. Can anyone help me out here? The paint is halfrauds Vauxhall smoked grey.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Some sort of reaction, might be best to do the whole panel. With paintng its always good practice to avoid all the pitfalls, once these have been done painting is quite easy to get a good finish.

http://www.mig-welding.co.uk/spray-painting.htm

HTH


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

What have you washed the paint area off with?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Sounds like you may be going over a previous repair


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

surGie:

unfortunately it's a door sill so that would entail me repainting the entire side of the car. Will give the link a read though, thanks.

moosh:

i've only been cleaning with water with a little bit of ONR in it (as i had it to hand).

squiggs: 

i don't think so, the paintwork looks original. Some paint did go on some original lacquer that had wet sanding marks from where i'd sanded after filler/primer etc.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

post some pics of the reaction 

id go along with it being some previous job and or paint on top of unkeyed paint


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

So you aren't wiping down with some form of panel wipe before painting?. Just water??.. I'm not a painter and i know you have to do this whenever you paint something, it must be 100% clean.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

^ what he said ^
I'd assumed you'd cleaned it properly first - prep is the most important part of the whole job
If it's a sill I'm now betting you've used some sort of product on your tyres that contains silicone that has then spread itself along the car. Silicone is the painters biggest enemy and unless you clean it off properly you're going to get 'fish eyes' silicone reaction.


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

ok, so what can i use? i have IPA, if that'll do the job?


----------



## moosh (May 8, 2011)

AnalBeard said:


> ok, so what can i use? i have IPA, if that'll do the job?


That should do the Job or buy panel wipe :thumb: what you may have to do is take it back to the repair stage as you may have burried the silicones and they will have bencome trapped.


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

moosh said:


> That should do the Job or buy panel wipe :thumb: what you may have to do is take it back to the repair stage as you may have burried the silicones and they will have bencome trapped.


sanding back isn't a problem, i'm not after a perfect finish on this as the car is showing it's age a bit, but i don't want it to look crap either. will give it a good sand back and then hit it with the IPA.


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

does it look like this ??










like alligator skin lol ??

if so it needs an isolator coat, if you dont have barcoat or similar, use a bit of laquer it seams to work , think its the thinner in the basecoat reacting with the previous basecoat where the laquer has been prepped through.


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

Thought I'd reply to this, just to say that it seems to have been surface contamination that was the cause; the paint went on fine once I'd done an ipa wipe down. Cheers!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

could have been caused by the ONR aswell..


----------



## AnalBeard (Dec 27, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> could have been caused by the ONR aswell..


i hadn't considered that. either way, i had to take it back to the filler as i wasn't happy with the finish, found a few pin-prick holes that i'd missed.


----------

